# Canuck in the UK needing help



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi!

I was just wondering if one of you knowledgeable people could help me in regards to filing my taxes for 2012... yes, I know that I'm late and I'm prepared to pay penalties on tax owed.

I left my job in British Columbia at the beginning of October 2012. I left Vancouver on October 9, landing up in London, England. I know from previous experience that I am considered to be "resident" for 2012 as far as the tax year goes.

I was married to a UK citizen on November 3rd and I have not been in taxable employ since leaving my job in Canada. 

Could someone please tell me what I need to do to file my taxes and tell Revenue Canada that I've gone for good, or at least direct me to somewhere where I can read up on how to do this? 

Normally, I 'd just file for 2012 and then sign off on my taxable working life in Canada for 2013. However, since I was married after I left Canada, I am under the impression that I need to declare my husband's income on my return but since I also know that there's a Canada/UK tax treaty, I don't know how I should go about this.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer me!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you looked online at CCRA, or contacted them by phone? Both avenues can be quite helpful. They are not the IRS.

I'm not sure you need to declare your husband's income, actually. Follow up on that. Also you may not owe tax for 2012 if it was just withheld from salary, so presumably no penalty for late filing either.

It was 14 years ago and I don't remember exactly how because my account sister-in-law did for us, but we declared non-residency either with a letter or simple form. Only if they don't believe you would you be asked to supply proof.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

In fact you could just as easily have a refund owed for 2012, unless you were self-employed and tax wasn't withheld.


----------

